# Spartacus is SEVEN!! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Aug 12, 2011)

Hard to believe our tiny puppy is now seven years old! 
He got this from a family in the congregation. I think it looks very nice on him!







This one is more his personality...






He would love to ride in a sidecar!!

Here is his first day with us, we picked him up at LAX.
Doesn't he look like his "daddy" they have the same smile!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 12, 2011)

He is very handsome.     He looks like he is well loved.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like a darn good dog!  And that's contributed to the darn good owners!


----------

